# 2nd Puppy?



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Peter is doing great and we have started fun "bird dog training".
Just laying the groundwork for later. Simple stuff to just bring out his drive and enjoyment of bird hunting.

Wife and I are wondered if others here have raised two V pups at the same time and if so, do you have any lessons learned to pass on?

Peter was imported from Hungary and we are contemplating importing a female "companion". The same breeder there has a new litter from titled hunting stock that will be ready to travel in 8 more weeks (will be three months old then). At that point, Peter will be a little over six months old.

Eventually they would breed but will mainly be used for bird hunting and most of all spoiled members of our family. Oh, and obviously this new litter are from completely different parents (and lineage).

Thoughts? Crazy? You done it?

Thanks for any feedback,
Mark


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am currently raising two lab pups at the same time, and although they aren't as needy as our vizsla was, I do have a few hints. Depending on how far apart they are in age, you will need to do most of their training separately. Our other dogs are all 14 months apart and that timing was perfect for us. Having two the same age is double the trouble at 3 months old - double chewing, double accidents, double neediness. I love it, but it is twice the work. However, I know soon it will turn into twice the love.  

Since you currently have only one, I would make sure his training is fairly solid before adding the second one. That way he can "help" train the second pup. 

Good luck!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Owning two puppies is not that hard. 
Training two puppies at the same time is a handful.
If this is your first bird dog to train, I would say wait until he is further along in training. Get your next pup after you have had at least one season hunting over the first one. 

While we have big hopes and dreams for our pups, you never know if they are breeding material until they become a dog. If you are interested in breeding at a later time, join some clubs now. Work the pup towards earning titles, and gain friendships with mentors that can help you evaluated your dog.


----------



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Folks, thanks for the feedback. We have trained Brittneys and GSP's for hunting prior to this but never at the same time. Makes sense that if tried they would need separate training times so there's less distractions.


TexasRed based on your ID I assume you are in TX. We live in the San Antonio area. If you are from TX, can you recommend some clubs? Much appreciated!
Mark


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While I realize these are not real close they are in Texas. 
Texas Gulf Coast Vizsla is one of the large ones, along with Trinity Valley Vizsla Club
Texas has two NAVHDA chapters, and you will see vizslas at both, along with a few breeds and trainers.
You might see if the San Antonio GSP club would let you join, so you can work with them. They are a very active club in your area.
Gulf Coast NSTRA will be holding a trail in Priddy Tx this fall.
Its Chaired by Kris Sparks and on his property.
He runs and occasionally breeds some nice red dogs. 

You can also go to AKCs website, and see when hunt/trails are in your area.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is a list of the upcoming events in Texas this year. I have not checked back to see if more have been added. I have to thank SniperJohn for taking the time to put the list together. 

Pointing Dog Hunting Tests
www.akc.org/events/hunting_tests/pointing_breeds 

Oct 18-19 2014 - AKC HT, Irish Setter Club of Greater Tulsa, Adair OK
Nov 15-16 2014 - AKC HT, Trinity Valley Weimaraner Club, Alvord TX
Nov 22-23 2014 - AKC HT, Gulf Coast GSP Club, Gsp Lease Cibolo, TX
Nov 29-30 2014 - AKC HT, Lone Star GSP Club, Carlton TX
Dec 13-14 2014 - AKC HT, Trinity Valley Vizsla Club, LBJ Grasslands Alvord TX
Jan 24-25 2015 - AKC HT, Trinity Valley Weimaraner Club, Alvord TX

Pointing Dog Field Trials
www.akc.org/events/field_trials/pointing_breeds 
www.nstra.org 

Sept 13-14 2014 - NSTRA FT, West Texas Region Open/Novice, Amarillo TX
Sept 20-21 2014 - NSTRA FT, Oklahoma Region Dbl/Dbl, Ponca City OK
Sept 27-28 2014 - NSTRA FT, West Texas Region Open/Novice, Shallowater TX
Sept 27-28 2014 - NSTRA FT, Lone Star Region Open D/D, Ore City TX
Oct 4-5 2014 - NSTRA FT, Gulf Coast Region Open D/D, Priddy TX
Oct 4-5 2014 - NSTRA FT, Oklahoma Region Dbl/Dbl, El Reno OK
Oct 11-12 2014 - NSTRA FT, West Texas Region Dbl/Dbl, Canyon TX
Oct 11-12 2014 - NSTRA FT, Lone Star Region Open/Novice D/D, Corsicana TX
Oct 18-19 2014 - NSTRA FT, Oklahoma Region Dbl/Dbl, Enid OK
Oct 18-19 2014 - NSTRA FT, Gulf Coast Region Open D/D, Melville LA
Oct 26- 2014 - AKC FT, Irish Setter Club of America, Booneville AR
Nov 1-2 2014 - NSTRA FT, Lone Star Region Open D/D, Wills Point TX
Nov 7 2014 - AKC FT, San Antonio Weimaraner Club, Hubbard TX
Nov 8 2014 - AKC FT, Lone Star GSP Club, LBJ Grasslands Alvord TX
Nov 8-9 2014 - NSTRA FT, Gulf Coast Region Open/Novice D/D, Giddings TX
Nov 8-9 2014 - NSTRA FT, West Texas Region Dbl/Dbl, Shallowater TX
Nov 15 2014 - AKC FT, Gulf Coast GSP Club, Killam Ranch, Lytle TX
Nov 15 2014 - NSTRA FT, AR/LA Region, Bistineau Birdhunters Sgl Open, Bienville LA
Nov 15-16 2014 - NSTRA FT, West Texas Region Dbl/Dbl, Winters TX
Nov 28 2014 - AKC FT, GSP Club of Las Cruces, Las Cruces NM
Nov 29-30 2014 - AKC Horseback FT, GSP Club of San Antonio, Loc TBA TX
Dec 6-7 2014 - NSTRA FT, Gulf Coast Region Open D/D, Floresville TX
Dec 13-14 2014 - NSTRA FT, Lone Star Region Open D/D, Wills Point TX
Jan 17 2015 - AKC FT, Gulf Coast GSP Club, Bush Ranch, West point TX
Jan 17-18 2015 - NSTRA FT, Gulf Coast Region Open D/D, Floresville TX
Jan 24- 2015 - AKC Walking FT, GSP Club of San Antonio, Loc TBA TX
Feb 7- 2015 - AKC Horseback FT, GSP Club of San Antonio, Loc TBA TX


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

NAVHDA, VDD-GNA, Versatile dogs
www.navhda.org
www.texasnavhda.org 
www.lonestarnavhda.org

June 14 2014 - NAVHDA Texas Chapter Members Training Day, LBJ Grasslands dog training area, Decatur TX
July 12 2014 - NAVHDA Texas Chapter Members Training Day, LBJ Grasslands dog training area, Decatur TX
Aug 9 2014 - NAVHDA Texas Chapter Members Training Day, LBJ Grasslands dog training area, Decatur TX
Sept 13 2014 - NAVHDA Texas Chapter Members Training Day, LBJ Grasslands dog training area, Decatur TX
Oct 11-12 2014 - NAVHDA New Mexico Zia Chapter Spring Hunt Tests, Santa Rosa NM
Oct 11-12 2014 - Oklahoma NAVHDA Chapter Spring Hunt Tests, Enid OK
Nov 15-16 2014 - Lone Star Chapter Fall Hunt Tests, Holth Ranch, Caldwell TX


----------



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

TexasRed,
Awesome! Thanks for the comprehensive info. I've seen the 2 Vizsla Clubs and was hoping there'd be something a little closer but no worries, don't mind driving and Peter loves sleeping in the back seat of my truck!

What part of the State do you live in?

PS: good idea on the local GSP club. Will check if they'd be OK with a red dog invading their events.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just north of Houston, in Spring.
Some of the clubs do not regularly post training and fun days on their websites, they email them to members.
Most hunt test/trails are not exclusive to the clubs breed (just have to be pointers), but the training days are for members, or prospective members only.


----------



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

TXRed
Thanks for the info. Are you member in the Gulf Coast ( Houston) club?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes but not for very long, I have met some of their members at a NAVHDA training day. Their last fun day was the same day as my daughters wedding.
I will have to wait till they plan the next one to attend one of their events.

I have always just hunted my dogs, and ran in a few NSTRA trails.
I would like to do more with my next pup, so I figured I might as well start getting involved now. I keep looking at upcoming breeding, but I'm going to hold off till my son graduates next year for a new pup.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I should have said I sent in my application just last month, but have not attended at meeting yet. When I first started owning this breed I was only interested in hunting them. Because I like to hunt everything that flies, it takes up 7 months out of the year. I didn't want to miss weekends hunting to do trials/hunt tests, so for the most part I stayed away from them. NSTRA did hold trails in Katy, so I would do them a couple of times a year to support the club. 
The bloodlines I want in my next pup will most likely mean I have to make a commitment to the breeder, and campaign the pup. So this year I will start becoming more involved in the clubs. I don't want to promise a breeder something, I'm not willing to fulfill. So this will be a test for me. I will be finding out if I'm ready to give up some hunting, and to be more active in attending club events.


----------



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

TXRed
Understand. Getting involved will take away some of the hunting time. Ruff call


----------

